# Risky Initial Secure



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Last Monday I accompanied a Broker to a somewhat rural property for an initial secure. He told me that this property is post sale but that there had been "issues" with the extended family of the deceased mortgagor that he thought were now settled. After all, a deputy had been to the property the previous Friday to evict any occupants. 



We get to the property and there is a closed, chained and padlocked gate at the end of the driveway, approximately 1/4 away mile from the house. There is a sawhorse situated in front of the gate with 4 large logs draped from it back to the gate in a fan pattern creating an additional barrier outside of the gate. This whole contraption is plastered with no less than 5 large NO TRESPASSING signs, items the Broker said were not there a week ago. At this point the Broker decides to call the foreclosure attorney for directions on how to proceed and is advised to cut the padlocks, drive up to the house and assess the situation from there. I respond with a quick "What are we waiting for" and quickly cut the locks. He's driving in front of me so I tell him if we get up there and bullets start flying he won't see me in his mirror anymore! I jump in the truck and immediately double check that my .45 caliber insurance policy is up to date and in effect. . .


Get up to the main house, a beautiful $500,000 log structure and there are more NO TRESPASSING signs as well as 10 hand written signs on the front door declaring things from "you're being recorded" to "I dare you to break into this house" - Broker calls the attorney again and is instructed to quickly leave the property. We did.



Yesterday the Broker called me and said we're headed back out there. This time the AM has scheduled not only a deputy to accompany us, but evidently has also hired a private security firm to be there as well while I perform the initial secure. Waiting on notification of a new securing date, it ought to be entertaining. . .



This initial secure is being done directly for the AM, through the Broker. I can't tell you how happy I am that NO NATIONAL OR REGIONAL SERVICE COMPANIES ARE INVOLVED. Can you imagine the circus this would be if they were?!?


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

Sounds like fun!!!! Can’t wait to hear how it goes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Heh! Making the west wild again? :2guns:

2 things...

Your broker has a pair going first!

...and I can't wait to hear what's in that house!!

Be safe and have some fun!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

When we left the property on Monday, we left the gates open and the sawhorse & lumber in the ditch beside the road. Broker went back there yesterday to take inspection pics (only from the gate at the end of the driveway) and the gate was closed, padlocked, and the whole sawhorse barrier was set back up. 

Sounds like we'll be headed out with the cavalry early next week.


----------



## 1234 (Dec 14, 2012)

Be safe and have fun sounds like a real faggity ass thing to say.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

1234 said:


> Be safe and have fun sounds like a real faggity ass thing to say.


After surviving an attack by a homeowner with 2 axes...I can safely say that this advice is never bad.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

You Can't Make This Stuff Up Update:

The realtor contacted the neighbor and it turns out he's the one who's been setting up the barricade and posted the signs. After talking to him the deputy & private security were cancelled. The realtor & I went yesterday & met with the neighbor at the property. Here's his story: "glad you guys are here to secure the property as there's a transient living in the house - Oh and be careful, he carries a .22 rifle. There's also a 3YO grizzly bear hanging around, he's usually in the crawl space of the guest house. He's bluff charged me a couple of times, but he's fairly harmless - It's the 500 pound sow with 2 cubs that you need to watch out for, she's been pretty aggressive." He showed us bear pics on his cell phone & we headed up the driveway. . .

We did a quick walk through of all the buildings with the neighbor as point man with his shotgun, ending with the lower barn. We were all standing around the front of the barn when we heard the door on the back slam shut. Neighbor runs around the side and says the guy was running down the mountain, "He must have been up in the loft". 

Later, as I was pulling out of the driveway, the neighbor calls me, "Heads up, the 3YO griz just walked through my yard into a patch of trees & is headed your way." I waited in the truck for awhile but didn't see him.

I'm headed back up there today to change locks on 12 doors, install 15 padlocks, board the crawl space opening, winterize 4 buildings, and get pics for ~400CY trash-out bid - Bear spray on the left/.45 on the right. I'll see if I can't get a bear pic or 2 to post here. . .


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Woo-hoo sounds like a good time to me!!


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> You Can't Make This Stuff Up Update:
> 
> The realtor contacted the neighbor and it turns out he's the one who's been setting up the barricade and posted the signs. After talking to him the deputy & private security were cancelled. The realtor & I went yesterday & met with the neighbor at the property. Here's his story: "glad you guys are here to secure the property as there's a transient living in the house - Oh and be careful, he carries a .22 rifle. There's also a 3YO grizzly bear hanging around, he's usually in the crawl space of the guest house. He's bluff charged me a couple of times, but he's fairly harmless - It's the 500 pound sow with 2 cubs that you need to watch out for, she's been pretty aggressive." He showed us bear pics on his cell phone & we headed up the driveway. . .
> 
> ...


 sounds like a good one!!!! that neighbor sure has turned out to be quite a bit of help!!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

D.R.S. said:


> sounds like a good one!!!! that neighbor sure has turned out to be quite a bit of help!!!


He's actually a pretty cool guy - a former firearms trainer for the FBI, amongst other things. . .:whistling2:
He asked to see what I was carrying & had me shoot it then proceeded to give me lessons. 30 Minutes of that and I was actually shooting quite a bit better. The guy has targets set up everywhere, from 10 yards to 2000 yards. He gave me a key to his gate and said to come up & shoot anytime. My brother & I are headed up there Saturday to sight in our hunting rifle's.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> He's actually a pretty cool guy - a former firearms trainer for the FBI, amongst other things. . .:whistling2:
> He asked to see what I was carrying & had me shoot it then proceeded to give me lessons. 30 Minutes of that and I was actually shooting quite a bit better. The guy has targets set up everywhere, from 10 yards to 2000 yards. He gave me a key to his gate and said to come up & shoot anytime. My brother & I are headed up there Saturday to sight in our hunting rifle's.


It is running into folks like this neighbor that make my job still fun and engaging! Sounds like you made yourself a new friend! Best wishes to all!


----------

